# Decriminalization of Pot



## girl3000 (Sep 7, 2011)

How does it affect law enforcement? I was talking to a judge while I was doing some work for the probation department (and he said he was on the committee for bringing the new laws into affect). Then he mentioned trying to protect drug court. And I understand that it would hurt that system they have going. But I also hear some people make some comments about people JUST doing pot... as though they didn't even want to deal with that. Are there any cops that are pro-legalization? And how do you feel about the current laws?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Omega ? Is that you ?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Can you please go away quietly? That is before you get "dragged" away. Enough is enough.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

263FPD said:


> Can you please go away quietly? That is before you get "dragged" away. Enough is enough.


Actually, I think that's her first post that doesn't have sexual innuendo inserted, so I'll give it a shot, since it is a fair question.

They could legalize marijuana tomorrow, and I wouldn't care. I'd much rather deal with a stoner that just smoked a bowl of hydro weed than someone who just blasted down a 40 of Steel Reserve. I wouldn't use it myself, simply because I hate smoke and I can think of better uses of my time than laughing like a moron for 20 minutes, demolishing a bag of Doritos, then falling asleep for 2 hours.

However, either go all the way, legalize/tax it and attach the same restrictions as alcohol (21+, no public consumption, harsh OUI penalties, etc.), or make any level of possession an arrestable criminal offense. This civil infraction for less than an ounce is bullshit and a complete waste of time and effort.


----------



## girl3000 (Sep 7, 2011)

I guess what they say about cops is true, 263FPD... Ha ha ha...


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Decriminalization of pot is the biggest scam foisted on people since Deval got re-elected. People were almost never arrested for simple possession of marijuana and if you ever did see the inside of a court more likely then not you walked with a CWOF or a small fine. It was sold to public on how it will "save the state millions" and "let police concentrate on more serious crimes" but all it did is further limit our ability to use possession as a pretext for a search for more "serious" crimes. It hasn't saved the state a dime in money, because no one was being put into to jail on simple possession charges and the asinine civil fines we're supposed to hand out have no teeth because nothing happens if you don't pay the fine! Even better, you don't even have to identify yourself to the police officer! All this is the the stoners trying to backdoor legalize pot which opens another pandora's box of ills on society.

Bottom line, I don't know a single officer who believes that decriminalizing pot was great idea. It hasn't saved any city or the state any money, its produced practically nothing for revenue, destroyed our ability to conduct searches on criminal's persons or vehicles and has done nothing to relieved our choked-up court system.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I guess your another dumb NOOB that does not know how to use the search, this subject
has been well published on MC and we do not need another new thread.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

girl3000 said:


> I guess what they say about cops is true, 263FPD... Ha ha ha...


Oh yeah? And what's that _*They *_say?


----------



## girl3000 (Sep 7, 2011)

263FPD said:


> Oh yeah? And what's that _*They *_say?


eh... If you don't already know, I don't want to be the one to tell you.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Girly3000, neither I, nor anyone alse here have a need to validate ourselves to you. Your initial threads were mildly irritating to say the least. There are plenty of groopies to go along with this job. I am having a tough time digesting your drivel. I almost wish you were simply being a troll. Ar least the beat-down would be entertaining.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

girl3000 said:


> eh... If you don't already know, I don't want to be the one to tell you.


Oh but please do, it will sound much better out of your mouth!!


----------



## girl3000 (Sep 7, 2011)

263FPD said:


> Girly3000, neither I, nor anyone alse here have a need to validate ourselves to you. Your initial threads were mildly irritating to say the least. There are plenty of groopies to go along with this job. I am having a tough time digesting your drivel. I almost wish you were simply being a troll. Ar least the beat-down would be entertaining.


You wouldn't want to do that... I might enjoy it too much.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Cunt

My guess is that this is a returning troll. Mike Smith?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

girl3000 said:


> You wouldn't want to do that... I might enjoy it too much.



View attachment 2860


----------



## girl3000 (Sep 7, 2011)

View attachment 2861


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

View attachment 2862


----------



## girl3000 (Sep 7, 2011)

Eagle13 said:


> View attachment 2862


This is hillarious(ps?)... but if I ever got that fat, I think I would seriously contemplate putting myself out of my missery(ps?). And not just for me... for everyone who had to look at me, too.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm putting this thread out of it's "missery".


----------

